

AutoValue: Immutable value-type code generation for Java 1.6+ - chillax
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1THRUCIzIPRqFSHb67pHV8KMbo55HphSXqlQcIx9oUiI/edit

======
chillax
Not released yet, but source available on Github:
[https://github.com/google/auto](https://github.com/google/auto)

